# Newest Hatchling



## egyptiandan (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's what your hatchling greeks will look like Tim & Robin  It just finished hatching this morning.


























Danny


----------



## Meg90 (Feb 15, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS! What a beautiful shell it has! Almost like tie-dye!

Is this a golden greek?


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Danny! I needed an "ahhh moment" fix.  Such an adorable wee one.


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Meg and Jacqui 

It's not a pure Golden, but has Golden in it. It's a Golden/Antakyan cross.

Danny


----------



## Clementine_3 (Feb 15, 2009)

What a cutie!! Great pics, I can't believe how pudgy he looks...what a face. If I only had a ton more space around here!


----------



## Candy (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting pictures of this miracle so that I can show my son's Alexander and Noah how they hatch and what the process is. This little one is beautiful. Candy


----------



## Tim/Robin (Feb 15, 2009)

What a beautiful hatchling. Hopefully sometime this year we will get eggs from our Greek ladies.


----------



## soundwave (Feb 15, 2009)

wow those images are awesome.

I just wished that I able get one of Danny's beautiful babies unfortunately my Canadian border doesn't make easy to import tortoises


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Feb 16, 2009)

Beautiful baby as always! Congrats!


----------



## Isa (Feb 16, 2009)

Awwwww What a cute little tortoise, with a cute little head and a cute little shell .
Thanks for sharing Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 16, 2009)

Danny another outstanding hatchling. I love the contrasting coloring on its shell. Congratulations.


----------



## Kimmy (Feb 16, 2009)

Danny the pictures are amazing and the tortoise is so cute! How long did the hatching process take?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 16, 2009)

what a privilege to be able to have that experience so often...the goldens or half goldens or quarter goldens are just the most beautiful animal...I never saw them before I joined this forum...I am just seriously impressed


----------



## terryo (Feb 16, 2009)

I can't even imagine how exciting that must be. Any kind of birth is a miracle. Congrats to you Danny.


----------



## Jentortmom (Feb 16, 2009)

Congrats Danny, S/he is beautiful, I like the coloring and the face  How many more eggs do you have in the incubator from this cross?


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks Clementine_3, Candy, Tim & Robin, Ton ,Dee, Isa, Robyn, Kimmy, Maggie, Terry and Jen 

He/she took 2 days to hatch.

It was just a 1 egg clutch Jen, so this is the only hatchling so far from this pair. Hopefully they will get busy this year. 

Danny


----------



## turtlemom (Feb 17, 2009)

Congratulations Danny! Definitely a cutie! And beautiful coloring. How long does it take for their shells to straighten out?

Donna


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 17, 2009)

Did you ever hatch out any more tie dye babies?? Or was this the only one...


----------

